# New computer scam



## Don M. (Jul 27, 2016)

There is a new scam hitting this area, and maybe other parts of the nation.  You will first get an e-mail stating that your computer has been infected with a virus.  If you ignore that e-mail, and delete it, you will get a phone call from someone stating that your computer is infected, and they are offering to help you fix the problem.  THAT, in itself, should be sufficient warning to hang up.  

I got such a call, and decided to do a little research.  Using the reverse phone lookup, I traced the call to a house in Comfort, TX.  There are already scam alerts being placed against this number as it seems that if you respond, they want you to go to your computer and begin to enter a sequence of keys...supposedly to erase this "virus".  If you didn't have a virus before, you will surely get one from this action...and then, they will probably hold you hostage for a sum of money to clean the bug off your system.  

The number in question is 830-995-2199, and this phone number is registered to a Charles A. Hope at 620 South St., Comfort, TX.  If you get a call with this phone number, don't even bother to answer it.  These dimwits obviously aren't too smart if it so easy to track who they are....Most scammers use an unlisted cell phone number.  I tried calling them back, but get a constant busy signal, as they are probably burning up the phone lines looking for someone gullible enough to believe them.


----------

